# Child Benefit for Tuesday?



## Violet Rose (5 May 2014)

Hi All - quick question - my inlaw was asking about payment of CB for Tuesday and that being a bank holiday it would or should have been paid in on Saturday, he has now heard that as Thurs was bank holiday for some European countries and that we get our money from Europe there will now be a delay with it being paid into the bank on Tuesday but will be Wednesday - Would anyone have any thoughts on this please


----------



## gipimann (5 May 2014)

Child benefit is due for payment tomorrow. It was not due to be paid on Saturday. Some banks may have lodged the money early in the past but the official payment day is Tuesday. It should not be affected by the European bank holiday.  Social Welfare payments do not come from Europe.


----------



## laurah5 (5 May 2014)

Hi violet rose, my child benifits have been lodged already (boi)


----------



## Violet Rose (5 May 2014)

thanks all....much appreciated


----------



## emeralds (5 May 2014)

My account is in AIB and the child benefit has not been paid in yet.


----------



## Time (5 May 2014)

It will be in around 6am tomorrow.


----------



## Sunny (9 May 2014)

gipimann said:


> Child benefit is due for payment tomorrow. It was not due to be paid on Saturday. Some banks may have lodged the money early in the past but the official payment day is Tuesday. It should not be affected by the European bank holiday. Social Welfare payments do not come from Europe.


 
They do now because they are SEPA payments.


----------



## gipimann (9 May 2014)

Sunny, what I meant is that the payments don't originate in Europe - sorry, should have been clearer.


----------

